#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  How to get job in service companies abroad

## ihtxam

Hi
many companies like Halliburton & Baker Hughes are operating in Gulf countries like Libya & Iraq, they need foreign manpower as nationals can't fullfill their requirement. How to apply and get hired by such companies abroad?


thanksSee More: How to get job in service companies abroad

----------

